# Jimi hendrix



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

People hell and angels,

Anyone got this album yet?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, first I've heard of it. With the same Billy Cox and Buddy Miles who also played on Band of Gypsies should be good.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

It sounds fantastic and is well worth a listen for any hendrix fans.

I'm loving earth blues and hear my train a comin. 

Infact the whole album is really good. IMO


----------

